# Disable Wireless?



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Just noticed that my roamio is using two ip addresses on my router.  Since I have it hardwired and do not use the streaming feature (nor can I until TiVo gets their act together and produces an android app), I can only surmise that the second ip is being grabbed by the wireless adapter.

Is there any way to disable the wireless adapter? Or at least make it unreachable by potentially malicious folks in the area? Any security settings?

And how is it grabbing an ip address off of my router, which I have setup with wpa2/aes security and a hidden ssid?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Roamio Plus or Pro take a 2nd IP for the built in Stream.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Roamio Plus or Pro take a 2nd IP for the built in Stream.


Any way to disable stream? Or at a minimum change the ip address so it's assigned, rather than grab one from dhcp? I can't find anything regarding stream setup in the settings.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope, TiVo didn't provide any way to disable or provide static IP for the Stream. Standalone Stream also doesn't have any way to manually assign static IP.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Nope, TiVo didn't provide any way to disable or provide static IP for the Stream. Standalone Stream also doesn't have any way to manually assign static IP.


Well at least I now know I'm not missing something or going crazy.

Thanks for the info. Now if only TiVo would allow for such setup or enable/disable.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

You can configure your router to assign a specific IP address to the MAC address of the stream. Effectively makes it a static route.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Many routers have the ability to force specific IP addresses to various devices based on MAC address. That's how I handled the two IP addresses in my Roamio.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> You can configure your router to assign a specific IP address to the MAC address of the stream. Effectively makes it a static route.





HDRyder9 said:


> Many routers have the ability to force specific IP addresses to various devices based on MAC address. That's how I handled the two IP addresses in my Roamio.


Thanks. Hadn't thought to handle it on that side, and it worked fine.

Still seems odd that TiVo provided zero setup options for Stream. Not everybody uses it, so why leave it on?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

They don't provide an off switch for wireless either. If you use setup wireless and then later connect ethernet, your router still shows wireless connection as active. I tried wireless briefly just as part of testing things out. I had to resort to connecting to a neighbor's SSID with wrong password to get it off my wireless network which shows it's still active when ethernet is being used.
One poster resorted to disconnecting the wireless chip from the MB.


----------



## arthuryang42 (Jan 3, 2005)

Moyekj -- I had the exact same setup as you did. Out of the box I tried wireless, and later decided to go wired and got the C133 error all the time. Many times it would resolve itself after a minute or three, but it was still incredibly frustrating.

I tried your workaround by intentionally attaching to a neighbor's network (with an incorrect password) and it gave me an error (understandably). So I then left that menu and confirmed that my hardwired network connection was still working correctly -- and ever since I've had NO problems. 

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## UncleJeff (Dec 4, 2016)

My TiVo Bolt is misbehaving the same way here in 2022. When I set a static IP address, Bolt tried to use it for *both* Ethernet and WiFi, conflicting with itself and getting no Internet!

I am taking similar strong steps to coerce it into doing what I want (using ethernet). Sad that TiVo hasn't managed to build in a simple WiFi -> DISABLE setting (and can't make Ethernet the default as advertised) even after 8 years 

EDIT: Found it! There *is* such an OFF setting, but it's buried inside the WiFi settings screen, and guess what? You can't get to it unless the Ethernet cable is pulled out!

So if you've plugged in Ethernet and see both it and WiFi on, backup a step (pull out the Ethernet cable), dig down into TiVo's network settings -> WiFi (where you would choose an SSID etc) where you can turn WiFi OFF. *After* WiFi is off, *then* plug in the Ethernet cable, and voila! Ethernet without WiFi


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UncleJeff said:


> My TiVo Bolt is misbehaving the same way here in 2022. When I set a static IP address, Bolt tried to use it for *both* Ethernet and WiFi, conflicting with itself and getting no Internet!


On my Roamio boxes, connecting an active Ethernet cable disables the WiFi. I can't enable it, and the option indicates that it will not work with a detected Ethernet connection. Perhaps it's a Bolt issue.


----------

